# The Beast Within. [Was Exit 23 OOC, D20 Modern with Dark*Matter elements]



## Jarval (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm looking for 4 to 6 players for a D20 Modern game.  It'll be a loose conversion of the Dark*Matter setting, along with a few elements taken from one or two of the settings in the core D20 Modern book.  I know that's not the most detailed description ever, but I don't want to give away any secrets yet 

I'd prefer it if any applicants for this game haven't played/run/read the Exit 23 introductory adventure for Dark*Matter, as that will be the starting point for the game.  OTOH, if you have played/run/read this adventure, don't feel barred from joining the game, but please note you will need to keep a firm barrier between IC and OOC knowledge.

Also, don't feel that you need any prior knowledge of the Dark*Matter setting.  I'm no expert on the setting myself, and may be making some major changes to make it better fit my game.


*Character Creation rules:*

Make your character someone normal.  I don't want a group of covert-ops specialists, or hired goons.  Think doctors, journalists, office workers, police officers, and so on.  Also, limit equipment to what your character is likely to have.  In particular, this applies to weaponry.  It's unlikely to be appropriate (or necessary) for every PC to own (or to be proficient with) a gun.


1st level.
32 point buy for ability scores.
Humans characters only.
Your starting Wealth score will be 5 + Occupation bonus + any feat or other bonuses.
Some reason for your character to have been traveling on the I-90 highway.  Doesn't have to be anything dramatic, driving home works just fine.  (The reason?  The game starts in the Exit 23 rest stop on said highway.)
Your characters don't need any prior knowledge of each other.  In fact, it's rather unlikely that any of you will know each other, unless you were traveling in the same vehicle.


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 26, 2003)

Put me down for interest!  My sole experience with Dark*Matter is with Jonrog1's story hour, which does happen to start with Exit 23... but I read it so long ago I only remember the broad strokes of the thing.  If you still want me, I'll come up with a concept and some stats.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 26, 2003)

That's fine, loxmyth.  Welcome aboard   To be honest, I expected at least one applicant to have read Jonrog1's story hour.  Just shows you've got good taste!

Another couple of notes on the game:

1) You'll all start out with cars, free of cost.  After all, you need to have got to Exit 23 somehow.  Just try not to make them all sports cars, eh? 

2) Don't be put off my note about previous experience of the adventure.  Exit 23 is quite a short scenario, and is only the starting point for the game.  There will be more to come after we finish it!


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 26, 2003)

Well, I have also read Jonrog's Story Hour and read Exit 23, but I'm definitely interested in this sort of game.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 26, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *Well, I have also read Jonrog's Story Hour and read Exit 23, but I'm definitely interested in this sort of game. *




Then sign up   Again, no real problem on you having read Exit 23, but I will need you to keep a solid distinction between player and character knowledge.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 26, 2003)

Another person with good taste, it seems.  That story hour rocks!  But since it seems to be almost the status quo, I don't expect that'll be a problem.  I'll be good.   We gonna get a rogues gallery thread or what?


----------



## Jarval (Mar 26, 2003)

Hmm, looks like the majority are regulars at Exit 23 



			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> *We gonna get a rogues gallery thread or what? *




Yup, I'll go start one up.

*EDIT:*  You can find the Rogues' Gallery thread here.


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 26, 2003)

I wanna Join!  Haven't played, nor read Exit 23, so there's no hiccups in that regard.  I'll get a character made up.  Hmm...I need an idea...


----------



## Jarval (Mar 26, 2003)

Hey Sixchan, good to have at least one player who doesn't already know the module 

Right, that brings us up to four players.  I'm willing to DM for as many as six, if there's any more interest, but I'm happy to start the game once I've got characters from you all.


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 26, 2003)

I don't suppose there's any chance I can swap out the Athlete's _Archaic Weapons Proficiency_ for _EWP: Nunchaku_, is there?


----------



## Jarval (Mar 26, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *I don't suppose there's any chance I can swap out the Athlete's Archaic Weapons Proficiency for EWP: Nunchaku, is there? *




Seems fine with me.  Knock yourself out (not literally, I should add, although the EWP should stop that...)


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 26, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Seems fine with me.  Knock yourself out (not literally, I should add, although the EWP should stop that...) *




I'm embarrased to admit I've done that with Nunchaku in real life.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 26, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *I'm embarrased to admit I've done that with Nunchaku in real life. *



Owch!  Although, that said, my comment also came from personal experience (but with a quarterstaff, and I didn't quite KO myself).


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 27, 2003)

Will post character tomorrow: Kareem Amirr, Fast Hero 1. Occupation: Crazy Taxi Driver


----------



## Jarval (Mar 27, 2003)

Hammerhead. I look forwards to seeing your character.

Sixchan, thanks for posting your stats so far.  All looks fine to me.


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 27, 2003)

Okay, here are the basics for my character.  The concept is that he's a young intern at a major law firm, taking some time off University in his last year.  He went to University on a track scholarship and still keeps in good physical shape.  I've decided to go mostly with stuff that I feel would fit his character... if anyone has any suggestions let me know.  I plan on multiclassing with Fast later (if we get that far) 

----

Learned to read and found the Rogue's Gallery


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 27, 2003)

We've got a Rogue's Gallery thread, loxmyth. 

Jarval, can I turn down the free car and just rent?  I know it seems kind of odd, but my character proboably wouldn't own a car. *shrug*

Also, where and when is this game set? I-90 spans the country, so which one?  Present year?  Present day? etc.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 27, 2003)

The game starts on October 17th, 2003, at Exit 23 of I-90 in Idaho.  There may be the odd glitch in geography, as I live in England, and have only a sketchy grasp of some parts of the US.  So if anyone knows of, say, a web site with road maps of the US, I'd be most grateful.

Renting the car is just fine, what ever you feel suits your character better.  Since you're turning down the free car, I'll give you six months rental, free of charge


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 28, 2003)

I'm sorry, but I realized, due to time constraints and the ever-annoying RL, I really cannot play in another PbP.

This game sounds great though, and I'll definitely read it from time to time. 

Thanks!


----------



## tmart (Mar 28, 2003)

*Little pig, little pig, let me in*

If there's still space, I wanna play. No experience with Exit 23 have I. I was thinking of a doctor (Dedicated hero). I'll post him in the Rogue's Gallery within the hour!


----------



## Jarval (Mar 28, 2003)

Hammerhead:  Sorry to lose you   Hope RL gets less annoying for you, and drop by the OOC thread when you get the chance.

tmart:  Yup, there's still space.  I'm willing to DM for as many as six PCs.  No need to rush on your PC, I'm going off-line until tomorrow morning, and I'd still like to recruit another player or two.


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 28, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *The game starts on October 17th, 2003, at Exit 23 of I-90 in Idaho.  There may be the odd glitch in geography, as I live in England, and have only a sketchy grasp of some parts of the US.  So if anyone knows of, say, a web site with road maps of the US, I'd be most grateful.
> 
> Renting the car is just fine, what ever you feel suits your character better.  Since you're turning down the free car, I'll give you six months rental, free of charge  *




There's www.mapquest.com

Although it says that Exit 23 would be in Montana...


----------



## ErichDragon (Mar 28, 2003)

Is there any room left?  I would love to play another d20 Modern game.  I have no knowledge of Dark Matter or Exit 23 whatsoever.


----------



## Col. Klink (Mar 28, 2003)

D20 modern? Sweet. Sounds like a cool game. I have never read Exit 23, so I my character will be as blissfully oblivious as I am (assuming I manage to get in). I would love to sign up for this one, and will post my character  (tough hero 1 tow-truck driver  ) later today, as soon as I peel myself away from Battlefield: 1942 and do it. Think of this post as a "place holder".


----------



## Jarval (Mar 28, 2003)

Yup, there's still room.  Glad to have you aboard, ErichDragon  and Col. Klink 

Sixchan, thanks for the site, it'll come in very handy.  As for the location of Exit 23, blame the guy who wrote the adventure...


----------



## Jarval (Mar 28, 2003)

OK, the game is now full.

A quick list of players, mainly for my reference:

loxmyth as Daunte Spinks
Thomas Hobbes as John Parkinson
Sixchan as Nicholas Fletcher
tmart as Barry-John Dick
ErichDragon as Benjamin Two Crow
Col. Klink as (who knows?)


----------



## ErichDragon (Mar 29, 2003)

I have posted my character in the Rogues Gallery thread.  I can't wait to start!


----------



## Jarval (Mar 29, 2003)

Thanks for the character, ED.  Like the concept a lot.

OK, we're shifting to Montana, since the author made a slip up on the location of Exit 23.  To be honest, I doubt it's going to make any difference


----------



## Jarval (Mar 29, 2003)

I've spotted a few rules issues with some characters (just small mistakes, nothing major).  I've posted them in the Rogue's Gallery thread.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 2, 2003)

*loxmyth:* There are a couple of rules issues with your character Daunte Spinks.  His Wealth should be 7, not 6. Also, you need to purchase you equipment. and copy across the background info from the OOC thread.

*Col. Klink:* I'm need a character from you, if you still want to play.  You've got until Sunday to get it competed, otherwise I'll be recruiting a replacement player.


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 2, 2003)

First of all, sorry about the delay.  I was sick on Monday, and spent all of yesterday getting caught up back at work.  Secondly, I've updated my character.  After buying equipment, I was left with a wealth of +4.

I will try and come up with a much more fleshed out background before we begin the game, but I just wanted to get something there so you have at least the basic idea of what I intend to do.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 2, 2003)

Thanks for the prompt reply, loxmyth.  Don't worry too much about getting more background up quickly.  You've got enough to give myself and the other players a fair idea of your character.

Once I get a character from Col. Klink, I'll start the game.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 5, 2003)

Just to reiterate: Col. Klink, I need a character from you by Sunday evening if you still want to play.  The game will start some time on Monday, regardless of whether or not I get a character from Col. Klink.

I'll be posting to the game once every two days, minimum.  I'm going to be trying for once a day, but my posting will be less around the dates I have college assignments due in 

I'll be making all the dice rolls, unless *a)* the players really want to make the rolls themselves, and *b)* someone can point me in the direction of a good on-line dicebot that will e-mail me the results.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 5, 2003)

Ready and eager for my first D20 Modern game, sir!  

You dicerolling is a-ok for me.


----------



## Sixchan (Apr 5, 2003)

Considering his MASSIVE postcount of 1, I very much doubt that Col. Klink is coming back.  This happens so often, too.
I'd say you'd be best to re-recruit for someone who can get a character done in a day or two.  But someone reliable, this time, because I'm sure you hate it as much as I do when someone expresses interest and vanishes off of the face of the net.

As for dice rolls, I have no problems with you rolling.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 5, 2003)

I think you're right, Sixchan.  So, Col. Klink is out of the game, and I'm recruiting for one more player.

I'll need a character made up in the next few days, and I need a dedicated player, someone who will have the time to post at least five times a week.


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 5, 2003)

You rolling is okay by me Jarval.  I'm looking forward to getting started.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 8, 2003)

The games have begun!  I've started an IC thread here.

Here's a map of Exit 23, just so everyone's clear about where they are (you're all currently in area 8, the donut shop).


*Edit:* Managed to scale the map down to a reasonable size.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 8, 2003)

Oh, yeah, just one other thing.  The above map is rather larger than I intended, but my image-editing software is playing up.  If someone could do me a favour and reduce the size somewhat (ideally enough so you don't need to scroll the screen to see all of it at 1024x764), I'd be really grateful.


----------



## Calim (Apr 8, 2003)

*here ya go*

here ya go
obviously making it smaller gives problems reading it


----------



## Vardeman (Apr 13, 2003)

Any room for another character?  I've never played Dark*Matter or Exit 23.  I am experienced in 3E D&D and own the d20 Modern rulebook.  I'm also experienced in Spycraft, if you consider that a bonus rather than a penalty.   I was thinking about adding a Fast Hero to the group.  Maybe the short-order cook with a checkered background?  Please let me know.

V


----------



## Jarval (Apr 13, 2003)

Sure, there's room for one more.  I've e-mailed you so we can sort out details of the character.  You're going to have to stat up your character pretty sharpish, as you're likely to be introduced in the next few days.


----------



## loxmyth (Aug 18, 2003)

bump


----------



## ES2 (Aug 19, 2003)

Any more room?  I've been wanting to play this game for a long time and haven't had any luck.  I know DarkMatter vaguely, never read the story hour and I just want to get in on a game.  

So far I have been a regular 7th person in 6 person games trying to get into one, and if anybody drops or if there is room I definately would like to give this a try.  I can have a character ready tonight.  Let me know.

I need my luck to change here.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 19, 2003)

*Everyone:*  I'm going to be away from the 21st until the 29th(ish).  If I can get Internet access while I'm away, I'll try to drop by and update, but I really can't promise anything.  Sorry about yet another interruption, but it should (hopefully) be the last for some time.

*ES2:*  Sure, there's room for one more   There are a couple of points, however.  1)  I'm going to be away for just over a week, so there's no need to rush things with your PC.  2)  We're nearly at the end of the Exit 23 adventure.  I'd rather introduce you at the beginning of the next adventure than at the very tail end of this one.  That would mean you waiting probably around three weeks to get in on the game, so I'll understand if that's too long for you.  OTOH, if you want to get in the game now (and by now I really mean when I get back from my trip), I'd want you to be one of the folks already known to be in the rest-stop.  I can e-mail you a list of NPCs with PC potential, if you'd like.


----------



## ES2 (Aug 20, 2003)

I can wait until the beginning of the next adventure, no problem waiting 3 weeks...as long as you don't forget about me.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 20, 2003)

ES2 said:
			
		

> *I can wait until the beginning of the next adventure, no problem waiting 3 weeks...as long as you don't forget about me. *



No worries, I'll remember   When I get back, I'll drop you an e-mail so we can discuss character concepts


----------



## ES2 (Aug 20, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *No worries, I'll remember   When I get back, I'll drop you an e-mail so we can discuss character concepts *




I already got a background concept in mine before he gets involved in whatever hellish plans you plan on dishing out.  

j/k

One question: Is psionics allowed eventually in your game?


----------



## Jarval (Aug 20, 2003)

ES2 said:
			
		

> *I already got a background concept in mine before he gets involved in whatever hellish plans you plan on dishing out.  *



 Very wise...


			
				ES2 said:
			
		

> *One question: Is psionics allowed eventually in your game? *



I'll answer that question over e-mail when I get back...  Which all players can indeed read as "yes, psionics will be in the game"


----------



## Jarval (Sep 2, 2003)

ES2, I've just e-mailed you with regards to you joining the game.  We'll do all of your character construction via e-mail, and I'll bring you into the next adventure as soon as it starts.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 3, 2003)

Jarval, I just sent you an email with most of my character information.  I didn't do equipment yet, but I got most of the rest done.  I hope he fits in with the rest of the group (he should).


----------



## Jarval (Sep 3, 2003)

Got your e-mail, character looks good and should fit right in   I'll send some equipment ideas to you this evening.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 3, 2003)

Cool.  I'll check my email later.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 16, 2003)

So, we're coming to the end of the Exit 23 adventure.  From here we've got a couple of options:


 Carry on the game with the same characters.  For the next adventure, I'd be assuming you'd be working for the Hoffmann Institute (a job offer from Mr Riley and his superiors being forthcoming).  Given that we've lost a few players over the last couple of months, I'd need to recruit a few more players (probably taking the numbers up to 5 or 6).
 Or, if you'd like to give something else a try, I'd be happy to run something else for you.  As I've said above, we have lost a lot of players over the course of the game, so if you want to do something else, just say.  I'm not trying to abandon this game or these characters, by any means, but if you want to try something else, then that's good with me too


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Oct 16, 2003)

John would certainly want to find out more about this new world... so I'll go with Hoffman institute.


----------



## loxmyth (Oct 17, 2003)

Ditto with Daunte.  I'm enjoying this game just fine.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 20, 2003)

OK, we'll carry on with the Dark*Matter game 

As a result of the demon-killing exploits of Exit 23, and subsequent Hoffmann Institute training, everyone can advance their characters to 3rd level.  Hit points beyond 1st level are 75% of max, rounded up (so a d4 gives you 3 hp, d6 gives you 5 hp, d8 gives you 6, and so on...).  Assume a roll of 10 on Profession checks to increase Wealth at 2nd and 3rd levels, and be aware that the Institute might let you requisition equipment.

I'll see if I can round up a few of our absentee players, and failing that, recruit some new ones.  I'd like to take the numbers back up to five or six.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Oct 20, 2003)

Roger that.  Woot woot!

Incidentally, the web enhancement to the "menace manual" is a guide to converting Alternity creatures to D20 modern.  Might be useful...

Edit: Also, not familiar with Alternity universe.  What does Hoffman teach us, and what Advanced Classes are available?  And what other books, besides the d20 modern core, are available (I have Ultramodern firearms, dunno about the rest of us).


----------



## Jarval (Oct 20, 2003)

Basically, the Hoffmann Institute investigates the paranormal.  Which also happens to exist, as you may have noticed...  Unfortunately, there's something of a "need to know only" mindset within the Institute, so you rarely get told anything that doesn't have a direct baring on your current mission, and sometimes less than that...

As for Advance Classes, all the classes in the SRD are available, along with the Battle Mind and Telepath and the Wild Talent feat.  Magic based PrCs will also be available, but I need to check them over quickly to decide which best suits my idea of the setting.

As far as non-core books go, I don't own any, but I'm happy for people to use stuff from them.  I'll need to be sent the rules details so I can OK it, but as long as it looks reasonably balanced and fits the setting, it should be fine.

Oh, and thanks for the heads-up on the web enhancement.  Hadn't spotted that, and it will indeed come in useful


----------



## Vardeman (Oct 20, 2003)

Hey all,

Definitely interested in continuing.  I'll work up the level advancement on Danny and post it ASAP.

V


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Oct 21, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> As for Advance Classes, all the classes in the SRD are available, along with the Battle Mind and Telepath and the Wild Talent feat.  Magic based PrCs will also be available, but I need to check them over quickly to decide which best suits my idea of the setting.




The magic ones were the ones I was wondering about, actually.   But somehow, I think he'd take the same skills whether or not they're available, so I'll go about updating him.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 21, 2003)

Vardeman, good to have you back 


			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> The magic ones were the ones I was wondering about, actually.   But somehow, I think he'd take the same skills whether or not they're available, so I'll go about updating him.



With regard to magical PrCs, both the Mage and Occultist are available.  The Acolyte class also exists in the setting, but is very rare (on a comparable level with True Faith in the World of Darkness games).  The Institute has somewhat mixed feelings about Acolytes, with the issues of priorities and loyalties coming to the fore...

I'm still waiting to hear back from a couple of folks, but by the looks of things I'll need to recruit a couple more players (Sixchan and EldrichDragon both having RL commitments dropping them out of the game).  I'll post a recruitment thread once I hear back from the other two players I'm chasing up (or on Friday, if they haven't responded by then), and hopefully we should be onto the next adventure before November starts.


----------



## Vardeman (Oct 25, 2003)

Ok, I think I have Danny's advancement set.  Taking another level of Fast, and a level of Strong, setting up to take the Battlemind advanced class.  Just one question.  Which ability is the key ability for the Battlemind?  I couldn't find it.

V


----------



## Jarval (Oct 26, 2003)

Right, you three are the only players who are sticking with the game (Sixchan and EldrichDragon having RL commitments, having had no reply from tmart or E2S), so I'm going to post a recruitment thread.  I'm going to try to get two or three more PCs, and hopefully we should be back up and running before long.


			
				Vardeman said:
			
		

> Ok, I think I have Danny's advancement set.  Taking another level of Fast, and a level of Strong, setting up to take the Battlemind advanced class.  Just one question.  Which ability is the key ability for the Battlemind?  I couldn't find it.



Hmm, not sure on the key ability question.  I'll dig out the rule book and have a look.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Oct 27, 2003)

Right, John will be sticking with Smart hero- I'm just torn between Mage and Occultist.  On the one hand, Mage is obviously more powerful, with lots of spells instead of just scrolls, plus a better defense score.  On the other hand, a shadow servant is just _so damn cool_.  Oh well- I'll be putting the same points into the same skills anyway....


----------



## loxmyth (Oct 27, 2003)

I'm pretty sure Daunte will be going straight Charismatic.  I've been thinking of adding in a level of Fast, but it looks like we'll already have two and I don't want to step on anyone else's toes, niche-wise.  Possibly angling towards the Negotiator class, if things fall that way In Character.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Oct 28, 2003)

As I said before, there are some rules from Ultramodern Firearms I’d like to use, if I may.  All of them concern shotguns- different ways to handle range increments, choke, and different ammunition types (including non-lethal ones, of particular interest to John).  The goal being to have versaltility over the sort of raw firepower that automatic weapons offer.

Range increments: Instead of taking a -2 to hit, “shot” ammunition instead takes a -2 penalty to damage for each range increment, representing the spread of the pellets.  All other ammunition uses the standard rules.

A shotgun’s ‘choke’ is the level of restriction at the end of the barrel, which governs the spread.  Open Choke weapons have no restriction; the range increment of the shotgun is halved, but the users gets a +1 to hit.  Normal choke means that that the shotgun uses the standard rules.  And full-choke weapons reduce the diameter at the end of the barrel, making the shot spread slower- instead of -2 to damage per range increment, the penalty is -1 to hit and -1 to damage.  Some ammunition types can only be used with an open choke.

Ammunition types: Standard shells are 3 inches long.  Shells that are 2 ¾ inches long and 3 ½ inches long are available, dealing -1 and +1 damage, respectively.  Not all shotguns can use 3 ½ inch shells; all can use 2 ¾ inch ones.

Riot rounds: Deal same damage as regular round, only the damage is non-lethal. Purchase DC 5.

Slug: Same damage as a regular round, but the range increment applies to hit. Purchase DC 4

Slug penetrator: As above, but armor piercing: +1 to hit vs. armor or natural armor, -1 to damage whether the target is armored or not. Purchase DC 6

CS (tear gas): Tiny tear gas grenade.  A 5-foot square is usually targeted; anyone actually hit takes 2d4 non-lethal.  On the round it’s fired, the 5-foot square if filled; on the following round, all squares within 10 feet are filled.  Fort save DC 15 or be nauseated for 1d6 rounds (as per errated tear gas). Purchase DC 12

CS Penetrator: As above, but 2d6 lethal if hit.  Intended to go through door, etc.-if the damage equals or exceeds the hardness of the door, it goes through. Purchase DC 14

And, my personal favorite:

Dragon: Shoots a gout of fire, making the shotgun a miniature flamethrower.  A 5-foot wide, 20-foot long line dealing 2d6 fire damage, reflex half, with a chance of catching on fire as per Chapter 7 of the core rulebook. Purchase DC 12.

As for the weapon, the Mossberg 500 ATP6C: Damage 2d8, Crit x2, Ballistic, Range increment 40 feet, Rate of fire single, purchase DC 14, Restriction Lic (+1).  No stock, pistol grip, 2’4 inches long and 6 pounds.  Can fire 3 ½ inch shells.

If I explained something poorly, feel free to ask.  Character should be up later tonight.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 28, 2003)

Eh, all of that looks fine with me.  Go ahead and use all of that stuff, but you're probably going to need to remind me of some of these rules the first time they come up in play   I can certainly see the Institute approving of you taking a less lethal route


----------



## loxmyth (Oct 29, 2003)

The updated Daunte is here.  I ended up levelling him up totally as a Charismatic, and I'll provide a more in-depth background in the next day or so.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Oct 29, 2003)

John's stats are up.  Two more equipment related requests (what?  I'm playing a rich character with an affinity for gadgets. ).  Stuff from the D20 modern web enhancement (small cameras and such), and the Ultramodern firearms version of the SITES M9 (purchase DC 16, an additional +2 to sleight of hand checks to conceal the weapon).


----------



## Vardeman (Nov 1, 2003)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> John's stats are up.  Two more equipment related requests (what?  I'm playing a rich character with an affinity for gadgets. ).  Stuff from the D20 modern web enhancement (small cameras and such), and the Ultramodern firearms version of the SITES M9 (purchase DC 16, an additional +2 to sleight of hand checks to conceal the weapon).



The d20 Modern version is +4 to conceal because it's tiny, is the UMF version tiny also?

V


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 2, 2003)

Vardeman said:
			
		

> The d20 Modern version is +4 to conceal because it's tiny, is the UMF version tiny also?
> 
> V




The UMF version is also tiny, for a total of +6 to conceal.  If that's felt to be overpowered, John would happily go for the .32 version of the same weapon, identical in stats except for dealing 2d4 points of damage.

Basically, John feels it would be rather embarassing to be spotted as carrying a concealed weapon, so he intends to avoid it however possible.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 5, 2003)

Right, first off, sorry about the delay in getting back on all of this.  The last few days have been really busy for me, but I'm getting back on top of things now.

The SITES M9 with a +6 to conceal looks fine to me.  I've got to go get some sleep now, but I'll check over everyone's stats tomorrow, and hopefully have the game back up and running by the weekend.

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 8, 2003)

Rule all look good.  I'm just finishing up recruiting the new PCs, then we should be ready to roll   I'm aiming for a Monday or Tuesday start on the new game thread.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 11, 2003)

Start date is looking more like Thursday now (I'm giving a latecomer a chance to make a character).


----------



## Jarval (Nov 17, 2003)

OK, first off, sorry about the delay in getting started up again.  I've been playing computer teacher for my mum, technical support for my friends, and sharing my computer with my brother.  As a result, I've not been on-line as much as I'd like.

Still, things are now back on a more even keel, so the good news is we'll be starting the game again on Monday   Thanks for sticking with me.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 17, 2003)

Ready 'n waiting, sir. *salutes*


----------



## Jarval (Nov 18, 2003)

Right, we're back up and running   You can find the new game thread here.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 19, 2003)

Jarval, someone is running a tabletop Dark*Matter game, and asked for advice about which ruleset to use.  I thought your two cents might be useful.

link: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1230107#post1230107


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm sorry guys. I'm gonna have to bow out of the game. I just can't seem to get into it.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 13, 2004)

*Argent:*  Sorry to hear that   I hope it's not my lack of posting causing the problem.

*About my lack of posting:*  It's been deliberate.  I tend to use a somewhat stand-offish GMing style, as I'm fairly inclined to let the PCs interact on their own.  I've found too frequent updating can rather crush player creativity, but if this isn't working out for any of you, let me know.  I'll happily pick up the pace of my posting if any of you feel that the game is moving too slowly, or just want more input from me.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm going to be away from EN World until the 23rd.  Sorry about any problems this might cause, but I've got quite a build up of RL stuff to deal with :\

This is a fairly good point to take a short break (at least we're not in the middle of a combat), and once I'm the other side of these problems, I should be able to get back to posting more often.  I know my posting has been a bit erratic over the last month or two, but I'm really enjoying running this game and look forwards to getting it back onto a more regular posting schedule.

See you all in ten day's time


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Apr 13, 2004)

See you then.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 13, 2004)

(er, that would be me.  SN snafu.)


----------



## Jarval (May 31, 2004)

Ugh, I'm going to have to make myself unpopular again... :\ 

Due to some time consuming RL issues with my university study and having a job landed on me, I'm going to be away from EN World until the 12th of June.  I'm really sorry about this folks, I know me taking another leave of absence only just a month after the last one is must be annoying


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 1, 2004)

Godspeed and good luck.

John will also be taking a break about then (vacation and such) but you all are, of course, free to press on.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 22, 2004)

OK, I'm back, and ready to get things going again.  Quite well timed, by the looks of things, as Thomas Hobbes should be back today 

Thanks for bearing with me while I was away.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 28, 2004)

Due to study and work commitments, I'm going to be away from EN World from the 27th of July until the 5th of August.  Check out this thread for more details.

Sorry for any problems this might cause


----------



## Jarval (Aug 7, 2004)

Hi everyone, I'm back   I'll have an update posted tomorrow, and then we can get things moving again


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 9, 2004)

Jarval,

As I mentioned in the other threads, RL right now is not very pleasant for me. I don't want to hold you up in this game, so I am bowing out for now. Thanks for giving me a shot on getting my feet wet with D20 Modern.


----------

